# Prototype collection from Diamondhead.



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Some locos to drool over. Was able to get a prototype of the 042 just in time to send direct from China to DH to meet me down there. I will be reviewing it more and I already ran it about 4 hours at Dh and it runs great. I also had brought a prototype of the live steam Falk that I am accepting reservations for, another smooth runner that has full Stevenson along with a axle pump. Ian brought over a 2nd protoype 7/8ths Hunslet along with the Black 5 prototype. They all ran great and I have some videos to load. I didn't get many photos as I was very busy in the dealer room at my booth. Being the first year I was there as a dealer it was very busy but a great experience. 

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...G_3271.JPG

OR


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Or


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Andrew the photo looks better that you can see it. Seems that every time I use one of the recommended photo codes it just never works. So much easier on other forums that you either attach or use the standard photo codes.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

what is that engine on the far right??? I love how it looks!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jason, 
Maybe you can give us a run down on what we are looking at. 
Is that the same Dora, that on one video was having so much trouble running? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Kovacjr on 21 Jan 2013 07:20 AM 
Well Andrew the photo looks better that you can see it. Seems that every time I use one of the recommended photo codes it just never works. So much easier on other forums that you either attach or use the standard photo codes. 

It's a lot easier to post pics as a first class member, maybe because you are using the site for advertising you could pay the outrageous sum of $24 and support the site instead of complaining.Your toys cost in the thousands and yet it seems you'd rather complain as you use the site, than pony up.
Bite the hand....
That's an odd way to say thanks.... to Andrew, oh wait you didn't.

Old and grumpy when necessary,








John


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

You shouldn't have to have to have a gold membership just to have an 'easy' time posting photos. I've pretty much given up posting my projects because it's become such a PITA to do so, and yes, I am a member and will be re-upping my membership as soon as I get home. I have also followed the tutorials verbatim to the point of copying the photo posting text and substituting my photo's info. I shouldn't have to pull all of my photo's from another hosting site just so that I can work around one forum.

Justin


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol, I supply this site with plenty of content which is well worth the first class membership imo, rather let the ads do the work for the upkeep of the site ( I'm a web app programmer by trade, so this is my business lol)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

what is that engine on the far right??? I love how it looks! 
As Jason seems to be busy, I will offer the guess that it is the 7/8n2 (1:13.7 scale) 0-4-2T that he is developing with Accucraft. Basically a small plantation (?) engine in a big scale! 

The UK Hunslet, also in 7/8n2, is second from the right. Next is the new entry-level Accucraft freelance 0-4-0T and then the Falk logging engine.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Pete is correct. that is the new Fairymead locomotive, a 7/8"scale plantation engine. the prototype runs in Australia http://www.australiansteam.com/baldwin10533.htm 

I am excited to see it and hope for a report from Jason when he returns. I'll bet he is driving home today


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The line up is the 20.3 Falk, 20.3 Dora, 13.7 Hunslet anf the 13.7 Fairymead. 

Im not sure what Dora you saw having troubles but I know Marc was having burner troubles on his scratchbuilt version. The Accucraft Dora ran great when I saw it. 

John - I was a paying member for many years, almost 10. I stopper paying when Shad stopped caring about the site and its maintenance. The speed is a little better then the last year or more but its still very slow, the forum lists are still all screwed up and you cant find anything or even find a new post and all the great posts from the old forum were dumped and lost forever. Those are the 3 main reasons I wont pay until they are fixed. I know I'm not the only one that feels this way as I have received numerous emails and messages they others have stopped for the same reasons. Many have just left all together. 

I got back late last night and had some work to do today, I still need to unpack too.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jason, 
My apologies, I didn't add anything to your thread. 

I don't understand your difficulties in posting. I did back before the change, but now I'm dang burn near my limit. I have a stagnant photobucket site. 

We have typical problems associated with a One Man Band. Unfortunately the site has suffered as the tune has changed from a labor of love, to a chore as his family grew to another love song.... 
Our change of life came from limitations of the old way with a new way... caused I believe by outside forces. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

How about a duplicate post? Instant karma!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 21 Jan 2013 03:49 PM 

Im not sure what Dora you saw having troubles but I know Marc was having burner troubles on his scratchbuilt version. The Accucraft Dora ran great when I saw it. 



Hi Jason,
It was this video that Rod Blakeman took:
http://tinyurl.com/a4ysdbg
He has one video where it is running great, but in this one it seems to seize up, or something.
I wasn't sure if this is a production one, or a prototype. 
I saw Marcs running at Stavers last fall and it was going great around the 900 feet of track. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

David, Im not sure. I can tell you right there is a good grade, though the gearing should not matter much on that. The videos are not the best to show how they run with the lower quality and compression.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By Kovacjr on 21 Jan 2013 09:01 PM 
David, Im not sure. I can tell you right there is a good grade, though the gearing should not matter much on that. The videos are not the best to show how they run with the lower quality and compression. 



Yes, but at the high $300 range, they will run a bit wonky due to the lower quality as you say above. It can be expected that some teething issues will be par for the coruse. 
Those in the know say that the Dora cannot be regauged to 32mm. The photos show the steam motor between the drivers and therefore they cannot be regauged from 45mm due to the obvious space issue.

However, the "they" are the same in the know that say other things cannot be done that can be, so maybe a Dora is in the future here?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think that it would be very easy to regauge unless you changed out the motor. The one designed just barely fits between the drivers. Its a 2 cylinder with 3/8" bore. The smaller ozmotors are 1/4 or 5/16 bore and are of a smaller design aimed for 32mm gauge locos. Of course these are not around anymore either. Even the smaller twin Regner motor would not fit between the 32mm drivers. Though their single would......The motor from say the Vincent.


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah, but that is assuming you don't redo the chassis completely. Honestly, I am suprised that Accucraft UK have not followed up with a 32/45mm model of similar design. 

Some view the Dora as a $365 loco, I view it as a collection of bits. Just the ozmotor alone is worth around $150 or so based on the few other options out there. Add boiler and burner, and the rest is grattis. 

The collective they see the easy way of not doing things, the same said about the Ruby, but yet I have photos here of them converted to 32mm gauge.

Any ideas when they will be here in the US of A Jason?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By kleinbahn on 30 Jan 2013 06:50 PM 
Ah, but that is assuming you don't redo the chassis completely. Honestly, I am suprised that Accucraft UK have not followed up with a 32/45mm model of similar design. 

Some view the Dora as a $365 loco, I view it as a collection of bits. Just the ozmotor alone is worth around $150 or so based on the few other options out there. Add boiler and burner, and the rest is grattis. 

The collective they see the easy way of not doing things, the same said about the Ruby, but yet I have photos here of them converted to 32mm gauge.

Any ideas when they will be here in the US of A Jason? 

The Dora is scheduled for March still. Figure late March.....

As for 32mm Rubys, that's not such a hard thing, I have seen a few around steamups over the years, with its outside cylinders and only the reversing valve its just fine for a 32mm conversion. After all the UK 32mm locos are using the same parts but most are a outside frame. The Dora is a outside frame too but its all taken up with the motor and wheels. Not is you made it a inside frame you might squeeze it together.


----------

